#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > مشکل: شبکه کردن  سیستم که بر روری یکی ویندوز 7 و بر  روی دیگر 8

## ajamee

سلام 
 من یک لپ تاب دارم که ویندوز8و برروی کامپیو ترو یندوز 7 ممنون میشوم که به فرماید چگونه میتوانم این دو سیستم را شبکه کنم 
می خواهم روی هر دو اینترنت باشد

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## NPTiak

سلام دوست عزیز،
به کنترل پنل رفته،سپس در قسمت  network adapter ، به هر دو سیستم آی پی در رنج آی پی مودم  اختصاص دهید و در قسمت gateway آی پی مودم را بدهید، آی پی اکثر مودم ها 192.168.1.1 است.میتوانید به یک سیستم آی پی مثلا 192.168.1.10 داده و به دیگری 192.168.1.11 بدهید.(در قسمت IPv4)
فایروال ویندوز ها را هم آف نمایید
موفق باشید

----------

*ajamee*,*mohsen zmr*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------

